# Molly graduated imtermediate class tonight!!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly graduated intermediate class tonight it was so exciting. Next step is advanced but we are going to wait til the fall to take it. Still have to work on the stuff we learned in puppy and in this class Here are a few pictures!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well done Molly, love the photos! You should be a proud ''Mum"!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Way to go Molly!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Yay Molly!!! Way to go !!! Love her graduation cap, she's adorable and clever xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Congratulations Molly!

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

tessybear said:


> Well done Molly, love the photos! You should be a proud ''Mum"!


Very proud of her now she has 2 certificates She performs better in class than on our walks though.....little show off


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Good job Molly!! Love the hat!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Hopefully I can be forgiven for boasting that my two also excelled in their intermediate dog classes. The lady who ran the classes couldn't hide her disapproval for crossbreeds and I was determind to prove that mine could beat all the pedigrees in the class. They both won the "top dog" rosette which is pretty funny considering they have barely mastered "down" or "leave it" at home and still pull on their leads on their walks!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

tessybear said:


> Hopefully I can be forgiven for boasting that my two also excelled in their intermediate dog classes. The lady who ran the classes couldn't hide her disapproval for crossbreeds and I was determind to prove that mine could beat all the pedigrees in the class. They both won the "top dog" rosette which is pretty funny considering they have barely mastered "down" or "leave it" at home and still pull on their leads on their walks!


Too funny at least they made you look good in class Molly does down really good but leave it ....forget it on our walks I say it 100 times and she always has something in her mouth. I guess in class they know they have to make us look good so they perform They are smart!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done, great pics. Yes I have the same 'leave it' problem when out, he will leave treats on his paws until I say 'take it' but try to stop him picking something yukky up is completely different.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Molly you clever girl..well done!!
Pleeese tell Milo how you did it.
He has gone to training class from the age of 13 weeks and he is now coming up to 18 months old and he still isn't ready to do his KC bronze.
He will sit, but not stay.
Won't lie down
He can't see the point of walking nicely through the gate when it's more fun to drag me around it.
He still does the wall of death off lead...but his recall is brilliant, comes back when called so that's a positive improvement.
He will get there eventually, I hope.

Val


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Fiver said:


> Molly you clever girl..well done!!
> Pleeese tell Milo how you did it.
> He has gone to training class from the age of 13 weeks and he is now coming up to 18 months old and he still isn't ready to do his KC bronze.
> He will sit, but not stay.
> ...


I am sure he will get it!! It was a long road with Molly but we trained everyday and she learned pretty quickly. She isn't perfect though she still pulls on the lead when she sees people and birds etc...her leave it well forget it I don't think she will ever get that one except for in the house She does stay which is great....when we eat I put her in a down stay on her bed and she actually stays there til I tell her to come off. 

I am sure Milo will be a brilliant dog just keep practicing


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY Molly! way to go!


----------

